# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Rreperi kosovar urinon mbi shtatoren e Skënderbeut

## Archon

Rreperi kosovarë i njohur me emrin Hyseni ka bërë një gjest fyes për simbolin e kombit shqiptarë Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu. Hyseni është kthyer në qendër të vëmendjes vetëm për faktin se ka urinuar në skulpturën e Skënderbeut. Ky akt i Hysenit besohet se vjen për shkak të bindjeve të tij ekstreme fetare. Duket se reperi bën pjesë në shtresën e njerëzve që besojnë se Skenderbeu nuk është heroi jonë kombëtar për shkak se ai ka vrarë muslimanët gjatë mbrojtjes së tokave shqiptare.

----------


## xfiles

Nuk mund te them qe jam i habitur. 

Jam kurioz si ka qene reagimi i pergjithshem atje?

----------


## BLEDI_SH

Te gjehet te arrestohet urgjent per fyerje te simboleve kombetare,gjithashtu ti hicet menjehere shtetesia dhe kombesia shqiptare,ti shkyhet pasaporta,ketij pisi.

----------


## Qyfyre

A mund te denohet?

----------


## Kreksi

Shihja njehere mjekrren e sjapit si te  turkomanve....zoti ia theft qafen  e zoti e  vraft  ate qe  ia blen disqet e ketij kopili turkomongoloidomanit..pis turk !

----------


## mia@

Ca njerez e kane shume te nevojshme ta bejne publike injorancen e tyre. Ja arriti qellimit besoj.

----------


## TilVolioR

Haha shifeni car turiqelbur esht ky plehra....

----------


## Antiproanti

> Shihja njehere mjekrren e sjapit si te  turkomanve....zoti ia theft qafen  e zoti e  vraft  ate qe  ia blen disqet e ketij kopili turkomongoloidomanit..pis turk !


Zoti s'ja then qafen, edhe nese lutesh 1001 dite...
Mund tia theje vetem ligji apo shteti. Nese jo, atehere duhet tia thejne shqipetaret.

----------


## strange

> Zoti s'ja then qafen, edhe nese lutesh 1001 dite...
> Mund tia theje vetem ligji apo shteti. Nese jo, athere duhet tia thejne shqipetaret.


Hahahaha pom vjen turp qe po keshi me nje teme serioze por ti me te vertete ke luajt mendsh... Kur ta nxojsh ti qafen permys e sheh atehere cka eshte forca e Zotit..

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> Hahahaha pom vjen turp qe po keshi me nje teme serioze por ti me te vertete ke luajt mendsh... Kur ta nxojsh ti qafen permys e sheh atehere cka eshte forca e Zotit..


a je dakord ti me kete gjestin e ketij?

----------


## dielli1

..dhe dalengadale po vijne ditet,qe"njerez"si kjo funderrine,mbeturine arabo turkomongole te marrin ne dore fatet e Atedheut!!!!!!...E thashe kete thenje duke llogaritur ne ate se ky majmun mongol me sjellje e tij anti humane qon popullin Shqiptar drejt fundit...Koheve e fundit,gjerat kan ndryshuar dhe me sa duket shume shpejt do te dalin jasht kontrollit.Fatit te ketij populli te shume vuajtur neper shekuj nuk ju ndan asnjehere tradhetaret,gjithmone(fatekeqesisht)patem"njerez"qe shkelen Figurat e Atedheut.Koheve te fundit jemi deshmitar qe edhe"intelektualet tane"shkelin figurat e Atedheut....Ky pis turkoarab,le ta dije se nuk e paska te gjate.

----------


## strange

> a je dakord ti me kete gjestin e ketij?


une bledi nuk pshurri ne rruge, e as me pak monumente kulturore, e assesi te provokoje dike. 

Cte bejme... nuk ka mal pa derra... keshtu e quaj une kete pune...

----------


## teta

> Ca njerez e kane shume te nevojshme ta bejne publike injorancen e tyre. Ja arriti qellimit besoj.



mia mos e luaj
e ke permbledh si eshte me se miri

----------


## loneeagle

Turk/Arab mund te jete, por vetem shqiptar nuk eshte, duket qe ne pamje & veshje!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ma mire do te tingellonte " Laperi" se sa Rreperi. 

Kjo n'radhe te pare nuk eshte kulture, vec edhe me zor nuk mbahet dikund duhet me ba  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Diku ne ameriken latine ne lum eshte nje lloj peshku qe te futet nga del cici

atje ta cojme te bej cicin  :ngerdheshje: 


Ose ta varim nga cic beresi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Antiproanti

> Rreperi kosovarë i njohur me emrin Hyseni ka bërë një gjest fyes për simbolin e kombit shqiptarë Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu. *Hyseni* është kthyer në qendër të vëmendjes vetëm për faktin se ka urinuar në skulpturën e Skënderbeut. Ky akt i Hysenit besohet se vjen për shkak të bindjeve të tij ekstreme fetare. Duket se reperi bën pjesë në shtresën e njerëzve që besojnë se Skenderbeu nuk është heroi jonë kombëtar për shkak se ai ka vrarë muslimanët gjatë mbrojtjes së tokave shqiptare.


Ja nje nder arsyet pse e ka bere kete akt...

----------


## xhori

ka te drejte  te beje keshtu  se ne kosov nuk ka me burra  qe , burrat u vrane ne lufte

----------


## C.Jack Sparrow

> Rreperi kosovarë i njohur me emrin Hyseni ka bërë një gjest fyes për simbolin e kombit shqiptarë Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu. Hyseni është kthyer në qendër të vëmendjes vetëm për faktin se ka urinuar në skulpturën e Skënderbeut. Ky akt i Hysenit besohet se vjen për shkak të bindjeve të tij ekstreme fetare. Duket se reperi bën pjesë në shtresën e njerëzve që besojnë se Skenderbeu nuk është heroi jonë kombëtar për shkak se ai ka vrarë muslimanët gjatë mbrojtjes së tokave shqiptare.


e morr burr hidhe foton qe nga kompjuteri

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> ka te drejte  te beje keshtu  se ne kosov nuk ka me burra  qe , burrat u vrane ne lufte


Edhe ata qe mbe(t)ne gjalle ne politike vane  :perqeshje:

----------

